# Hey guys



## dealrocker (Jul 25, 2009)

Just joined this forums. I am from California and it's good to be here. Just wanted to drop by and say hello to everyone. I've always loved Halloween. Hope to get along with each other and enjoy my stay here. 
Thanks for having me here and Happy Haunting.!!


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Lots of great people here.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Hedge_Rider (Jul 24, 2009)

welcome to the group, I am a newbie here myself.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

Welcome glad to have ya here ..


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Deal!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome to Hauntforum.

We all get along really well...no flame wars here. Just lots of happy haunters trying to improve their annual Halloween fun.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum dealrocker


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

greetings! welcome to the forum!


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Howdy and welcome. Why can't we all just get along, oh wait, we do


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## dealrocker (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for your welcome.!! Hope to enjoy my stay here...


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Alright!! Another Cali haunter...SoCal here, welcome to a great forum!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

WELCOME


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. We love having you. Maybe with a little relish and a side of baked potato. I'll bring the desert.


----------

